# PC Assassins Creed Origin Steuerung Problem



## Macalanias (16. September 2018)

[FONT=&quot]hi leute, sagt mal, wie habt ihr das spiel zum laufen gebracht?[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]die foren sind seit februar voll von einträgen das die steuerung nicht geht und es gibt kein workaround dafür seitens ubisoft![/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ich kann in dem aller ersten kampf gegen den wächter einfach nichts machen. 0 bewegung. ich hab kein discord overlay, es läuft als admin, die treiber sind aktuell und dennoch ist es so einfach unspielbar weil ich mich nicht bewegen kann[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]weder an der corsair k95 & mx518[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]noch mit meinem xbox 360 controller[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]wie habt ihr das gemacht? wo ist der kniff?[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]google spuckt einfach nicht die lösung aus die ich brauche -.-* sonst sinds 30€ für die tonne[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]hilfe[/FONT]


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2018)

Kann es sein, dass vielleicht nur irgendein Tool schuld ist? Vlt sogar der Virenscanner? Hast du es mal probiert per Tastatur OHNE das Gamepad am PC?


----------



## Macalanias (16. September 2018)

auch in der manchmal erwähnten aco.ini steht bereits

KeyboardMouseEnabled=1
AutoSwitchEnabled=1

weil manche da scheinbar ne 0 stehen hatten. was bei mir auch nicht der fall ist

selbst ohne controller funktionieren maus tastatur nicht. nur einmal im ladebildschirm, da lässt sich laufen, aber wenn der zu ende ist und der geschwatze von dem wächter anfängt. herrscht 0 reaktion auf meine eingaben. iwas ist im spiel kaputt. und vllt hatten das ja einige hier auch.


----------



## Macalanias (16. September 2018)

was jetzt ernsthaft half war wie ein irrer die sich automatisch aktualisierenden usbtreiber zu löschen, alles abzuziehen und neuzustarten. auf einmal kamen im hud die anfragen für anvisieren blocklen leichter angriff und los gings. ich finde keine worte dafür, nicht mal freude.


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2018)

D.h. jetzt klappt alles? ^^  Dann hatte sich da wohl irgendein Treiber bei einem Update mal "verhustet"...


----------

